# Alpenmolche und neu: Fische



## Thomahawk (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen. Mein erster Post hier.

Ich habe einen recht grossen Teich angelegt (ca. 15m2, tiefste Stelle 180cm)  inkl. Bachlauf. Das Ganze ist jetzt bald ein Jahr in Betrieb. Grosse Freude habe ich an den vielen Alpenmolchen die sich eingefunden haben und die momentan sehr aktiv sind. Eine Kröte hat gelaicht und nun ist alles voller Kaulquappen.

Heute kam ich bei einem Fischfachgeschäft vorbei und fragte spontan ob es wohl irgend eine kleine einheimische Fisch Art gibt welche __ Molche, __ Kröten und Laich nicht stört. Und so kam ich mit 6 Gründlingen und 8 __ Elritze nach Hause.

Sie sind jetzt erst 2 Stunden im Teich, aber das Ganze gefällt mir jetzt gar nicht. Die Fische bringen eine Nervosität in den zuvor ruhigen Teich. Die Molche haben sich alle verkrochen. Die Fische surren überall herum und nehmen alles in Beschlag.

Sind die wohl nur am Anfang so unruhig?

HILFE!! So wie es jetzt ist würde ich die Fische am liebsten gleich wieder rausnehmen wenn ich könnte!

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Thom
(Schweiz)


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2017)

Warum hast den nicht vorher gefragt ?

Servus Thom und Herzlich Willkommen

Jetzt mußt damit leben und es werden noch mehr Fische werden. Wie willst du die Population klein halten ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Thomahawk (18. Mai 2017)

Wie schon geschrieben: Ich habe den Fachhändler gefragt welche Fische sich mit Molchen vertragen würden.

Ich hab die jetzt seit 3 Stunden drin und habe seither keinen Molch mehr gesehen. Die haben sich alle verkrochen. Also ich denke die Fische müssen wieder raus. Ausser jemand von Euch hätte eine bessere Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2017)

Meine beiden Naturteiche haben auch keine Fische. Der Grund ist das mir die __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Frösche, Ringelnattern und alles was sich noch so im Teich tummelt lieber ist als paar Fische. Einfach herrlich diesen Mikrokosmos zu geniessen. Da gibt es soviel zu entdecken, da stören Fische nur.



> Also ich denke die Fische müssen wieder raus


Meinen Sanktus hast du und bringe sie wieder zurück. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Thomahawk (18. Mai 2017)

Da hast Du Recht!

Mit dem Netz hab ich es schon probiert - keine Chance.
Gleich morgen rufe ich den Händler an. Vielleicht hat er ja irgendwelche Fischfallen. Sonst im Extremfall muss ich das Wasser ablassen, das stört die Amphibien ja nicht, die Pflanzen ertragen das auch für einen Moment, nur die Kaulquappen müssen wir wohl einsammeln beim Ablassen. In einem halben Tag hab ich es wieder aufgefüllt.

Was für eine saublöde Idee das war mit den Fischen!!!


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2017)

Das habe ich befürchtet ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2017)

Moin, wenn Du einheimische Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus) hast, hast Du dir kleine __ Raubfische in den Teich geholt. Und die Gründlinge vermehren sich wie blöd. Auch keine gute Idee.


----------



## Thomahawk (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo Christine. Also so hat mir das niemand gesagt. Klingt wirklich furchtbar. Der Verkäufer sprach von friedlichen ruhigen Fischen. Es sieht aber furchtbar aus. Ich konnte das Herumgezappel genausowenig ertragen wie die __ Molche.

Nachdem ich mit Netz, Falle und Angelrute nicht viel Glück hatte bin ich jetzt an der letzten Option und lasse das Wasser ab bis ich die Biester einfangen kann. Ist nur mit den Kaupquappen etwas heikel, die bleiben manchmal hängen, da muss ich ziemlich aufpassen. Ansonsten erwarte ich keine grösseren Probleme (hoffentlich).

Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Goldfischline (19. Mai 2017)

Sorry, wenn ich das jetzt Mal so sage..aber mir geht gerade die hutschnur bischen hoch.
Man holt sich doch nicht aus Jux und dollerei Mal eben Fische, weil man an einem Laden vorbeikam, setzt sie ein und dann ist es einem zu " Unruhig" und man will sie  nach 2(!) Stunden wieder loswerden..was machst du wenn er sie nicht mehr zurück nimmt?? Nur zur Erinnerung: Auch Fische sind Lebewesen! 
Und so naiv kann man nicht sein und annehmen, das Fische den ganzen Tag an einer Stelle bleiben...

Nix für ungut, aber da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein.


----------



## Thomahawk (19. Mai 2017)

Goldfischline,
Hab ich jetzt nicht oben gerade geschrieben "was für eine saublöde Idee das war". Du siehst es wurde mir schon vorher bewusst dass ich Mist gebaut habe. Sowas gibts nun mal dass man Fehler macht. Da hilft auch Deine Hutschnur nicht.


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo Tom,
ich kann deine Lage gut nachvollziehen. Ähnlich ist es mir vor ein paar Jahren mit __ Moderlieschen gegangen. Es hat zwei Jahre gedauert, bis ich wieder einen fischfreien Teich hatte. Es ging aber auch ohne Ablassen des Wassers. Mit viel Zeit und Geduld. Jeden Tag 2-3 'Jagdgänge' mit einem Kescher - und dann die Fische wieder in Ruhe lassen. Die Gefangenen wurden in einer Regentonne mit Sprudelstein zwischengehältert. Und es wurden ständig Abnehmer gesucht. Allerdings ging es bei mir auch um mind. 300 Moderlieschen, die von den ursprünglich (d.h. in dem Falle: 4 Monate vorher) eingesetzten 15 Tieren stammten.
Im zweiten Jahr habe ich dann aktiv Geburtenkontrolle (durch Abschneiden der mit Fischlaich belegten) Pflanzenstängel vorgenommen (die übergebliebenen Nachkommen aus dem ersten Jahr waren jetzt natürlich auch schon geschlechtsreif) und weiter gefangen. Irgendwann hatte ich es dann endlich geschafft. Und es kehrte wieder Ruhe ein.
Ausschlaggebend für diese Aktion war die Tatsache, dass kurz nach dem Einsatz der 15 Fische viele Wasserinsekten verschwanden. Die vorher so schön ruhig im Wasser herumdümpelnden Wasserkäferlarven z.b. (die waren wohl einfach zu langsam für die kleinen Räuber).



Thomahawk schrieb:


> Ich habe den Fachhändler gefragt welche Fische sich mit Molchen vertragen würden.


Nun ja, es ist ja einfach so: Jeder frisst alles, was in sein Maul passt. Und auch der größte Molch, ebenso wie die größte Libellenlarve, fängt mal ganz klein an. Ist also eine Beute für Größere. Natürlich frisst ein __ Gründling oder eine __ Elritze (obwohl: so genau weiß ich das gar nicht) keinen ausgewachsenen Molch...aber die Eier und Larven schon. Ganz abgesehen davon sind es Nahrungskonkurrenten. Und dabei sind die Fische klar im Vorteil. Sie halten sich - naturgemäß - das ganze Jahr im Teich auf...im Gegensatz zu Molchen, (Gras-)Fröschen und __ Kröten. Können also das ganze Jahr über die Nahrungsressourcen plündern.
petra


----------



## Thomahawk (19. Mai 2017)

Ja, das Problem sehe ich jetzt auch. All das hätte ich vorher recherchieren sollen. Wer vertraut schon einem Verkäufer :-(


----------



## muh.gp (19. Mai 2017)

Thomahawk schrieb:


> Wer vertraut schon einem Verkäufer :-(



Na ja, ist jetzt aber auch ziemlich billig es dem Verkäufer in die Schuhe zu schieben... du bist ins Geschäft gegangen, hast einen Wunsch geäußert, er hat dich beraten (und dabei keinen Fehler gemacht, sondern deine Vorgaben erfüllt) und du hast gekauft... dass es dir jetzt zu hektisch und zu viel ist, dafür kann der Verkäufer mal garnichts...


----------



## Aquaga (23. Mai 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Na ja, ist jetzt aber auch ziemlich billig es dem Verkäufer in die Schuhe zu schieben... du bist ins Geschäft gegangen, hast einen Wunsch geäußert, er hat dich beraten (und dabei keinen Fehler gemacht, sondern deine Vorgaben erfüllt) und du hast gekauft... dass es dir jetzt zu hektisch und zu viel ist, dafür kann der Verkäufer mal garnichts...



Also ich muss jetzt mal für Thomahawk Partei ergreifen. Er hat seinen Wunsch des Friedens im Teich doch geäußert.

Als Apotheker, die zur Zwangsberatung bei der Arzneimittelabgabe (auch durch Nachfragen bei Unklarheit) und zum QMS (wie ein internationaler Konzern!) per Gesetz verpflichtet sind (natürlich auf eigene Kosten - aber lassen wir das mal) muss ich sagen das ich finde das der Verkäufer versagt hat.
Würde ich so agieren und ein Pharmazierat vom Regierungspräsidium würde es mitbekommen hätte ich echt Stress an der Backe.

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Thomahawk (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo Gabor
Ja ich empfinde es schon auch so. Im Nachhinhein muss ich sagen, ich hätte selber recherchieren und mich, wie hier im Forum, über Erfahrungen Anderer informieren sollen. Aber dann brauche ich ja keinen Fachhändler, denn der sollte über dieses Wissen verfügen und mich entsprechend beraten wenn ich sage: kleine Fische, ruhig, einheimisch, kein Störfaktor für bereits bestehende Molch Population. Das hat dann wirklich nicht gestimmt.


----------



## pema (23. Mai 2017)

Nun ja...
jetzt ist es ja zu spät. Aber wie geht es denn nun weiter bei dir?.
Noch haben die Fische keine Nachkommen - also ist das Problem  jetzt noch übersichtlich.
Hast du angefangen, Fische raus zu holen?....Wie ich schon schrieb: das ist eine längere Aktion.
petra


----------



## Thomahawk (23. Mai 2017)

Pema. Ja, ich habe da nicht lange gezögert, wer weiss ob nicht einer schon bereit war zu laichen. Ich musste viel Wasser ablassen bis zu einem Niveau das es erlaubte die Fische dann mit Netz einzufangen. Inzwischen ist der Teich wieder voll und die __ Molche geniessen den fischlosen Teich sichtlich. Ich habe noch nie so viele gleichzeitig herumkriechen und herumschwimmen sehen.

Immerhin konnte ich bei der Gelegenheit die Pumpe besser platzieren, säubern, das Zuviel an Blätter und Algen entfernen und ein paar Pflanzen besser positionieren.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Mai 2017)

Tach Thomahawk und Willkommen im Forum,

tut mir leid, aber ich bin da ganz bei Holger und Goldfischline. Was kann man sich denn unter "ruhigen" Fischen vorstellen? Dass die in Zeitlupe durch den Teich schwimmen?
Du schreibst, dass Dein Teich in etwa 15m² hat und 180cm tief ist, macht ohne Berücksichtigung der Pflanzzonen grob geschätzt 10.000l (Bilder wären jetzt äußerst hilfreich). Meinst Du nicht, dass da 6 Gründlinge und 8 Elritzen ziemlich überschaubar gewesen sind? In meiner 12.000l Pfütze schwimmen 12 Koi, davon 6 Stck. mit +30cm, 5 Rotfedern der gleichen Größe und ca. 100 junge Rotfedern und trotzdem strahlt der Teich eine gewisse Ruhe aus, die dicken __ Kröten stört es nicht im mindesten, dass da so viel Fisch unterwegs ist und selbst __ Molche habe ich schon zwischen den Pflanzen entdeckt. Was hast Du denn jetzt mit den armen Tieren vor, sie wieder zurückgeben?
An Deiner Stelle hätte ich gewartet bis Mutter Natur die Sache von allein regelt indem __ Fischreiher und Co. zu Besuch an den Teich kommen


----------



## pema (23. Mai 2017)

Zu den Vorwürfen:
Jeder macht mal einen Fehler ( und vielleicht werden 12 Koi und div. andere Fische in 12.000L auch mal als Fehler angesehen). Hauptsache ist, dass der Fehler rechtzeitig erkannt wird...bevor Lebewesen zu Schaden kommen.
Von daher kann ich Thoma....(meine Güte: wie heißt du denn) überhaupt keinen Vorwurf machen.
Und der Begriff 'Ruhe' im Teich ist wohl sehr subjektiv.
petra


----------



## Ida17 (23. Mai 2017)

pema schrieb:


> und vielleicht werden 12 Koi und div. andere Fische in 12.000L auch mal als Fehler angesehen


Drum der Neubau nächstes Frühjahr  
Klar kann man Fehler machen, aber die Fische tun mir dennoch leid und das darf man auch mal kundtun.


----------

